# Happy Birthday, Ming



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope you realize I came out of retirement just to wish you a big ol' Happy Birthday, Ming!!!!

Yup, it's Jobber's BDay today.

Hope the fish gods smile on you favorably on your special day.

All my very best to the most awesome troll-slayer BCA has ever had.

Shelley


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope that you have a great day Ming


----------



## oppai (Sep 14, 2011)

Happy Birhday Ming!! Have a great day.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

wooot partay.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Caught ya last night, but hope you're having a good one man.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ming !










Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy bday buddy!


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ming!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol came out of retirement :lol: atleast it ws for a good reason :bigsmile:

Happy Birthday buddy! Hope its being good to ya!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ming


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow. thanx chaps and chappettes for the well wishes and very kind words. indeed brought a smile to my face. been a joyous day so far and will hit a certain lfs to get some "fish ideas".

yes. I am in the process of spoiling and rewarding myself....can only say to keep an eye out in the tank journal section in the near future.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Happy B'day Ming. Some interesting new fish at the lfs. Hope you get something nice.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Enjoy it!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy birthday Ming. Time for a treat!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Happy birthday Ming. Time for a treat!


... Just saw your post. Nice! Near future? How near?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Chappy said:


> I hope you realize I came out of retirement just to wish you a big ol' Happy Birthday, Ming!!!!
> 
> Yup, it's Jobber's BDay today.
> 
> ...


You should come out of retirement more often, Shelley.


----------

